
Show HN: Online IDE and web framework to generate JavaScript from HTML for you - chris_czopp
http://gluecodes-demo.s3-website.eu-west-2.amazonaws.com/ide-structure.html?appId=1&edit=page&id=index
======
chris_czopp
The IDE has a split screen. Left: HTML, right: CSS. There is no concept of
files. All you have is:

\- pages \- dependencies (JSON used for third-party imports) \- reusable slots
(pieces of UI shared across your up) \- providers (actions executed prior
rendering) \- commands (actions triggered by a user) 'implement...' drop-down
(a list of things to be implemented, populated live as you change HTML) \- eye
icon (live preview) \- create/remove page buttons

Navigating can be done by choosing stuff from the drop-downs. The IDE is
intended to work in multi tabs (you might need to enable popups). We wanted
developers to be able to work on multiple screens and arrange tabs as you
wish.

In the Demo I left comments explaining things in context, therefore I won't
bombard you with tons of screenshots. The things you'll see there:

\- how to change a page name \- how to executed providers prior rendering of
the page \- how to change page title (no kidding - you can ) \- how to create
a new page \- how to use reusable slots \- how to add conditionals in HTML \-
how to modify HTML tags dynamically \- how to repeat HTML tags \- how to use
conditionals in loops \- how to scope-style a page, its slots and reusable
slots \- how to use third party libraries (See Dependencies and any command
e.g. addTodo

The list isn't explicit. There is more stuff you can do and even more things
you will be able to do. It just requires time and effort .

Enjoy exploring and gimme your feedback!

More links:

Our website: [https://www.glue.codes](https://www.glue.codes) The framework
repo: [https://github.com/gluecodes/gluecodes-
framework](https://github.com/gluecodes/gluecodes-framework)

